# برنامج بريمافيرا 3.1 للتحميل



## Ahmed15 (10 مارس 2009)

أرجو التنبيه في حال عدم عمل الرابط 

جزاكم الله خير

الرابط جاهز للتحميل بإذن الله تعالى​
http://www.4shared.com/file/92163181/319fd135/Primavera_Project_Planner_3.html


---------------------

اضافة الرابط الجديد الذي يعمل

هذا الرابط يعمل
http://www.4shared.com/get/mpSUfB9W/...Planner_3.html


----------



## ahedhed (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sam16 (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الربط لا يعمل
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## nawalid6 (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا الرابط يعمل تم التحميل وتنصيب البرنامج


----------



## esraa qudah (2 يونيو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء منك تنزيل رابط اخر لان البرنامج مفيد واريد تعلمه


----------



## محمود سامي محم (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا باباشا مرسي اوي


----------



## هيثم محمد على (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير با اخى الكريم


----------



## رايه11 (23 يونيو 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## همتارو (24 يونيو 2009)

please re-upload this programm, link not working 

thanks


----------



## حســين (24 يونيو 2009)

Id number plz.......................


----------



## حمداللهيبي (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير الرابط يعمل جيدا-دمت ذخرا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس الشاعر (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكورر بارك الله فيك تم التحميل والتنصيب


----------



## engahmedezz (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا كثيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## شجن بغداد (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اوكستين (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكككككككككككككككررررررررررراااااااااااااااااا جاري التحميل بس لو كان نسخة جديدة يكون افضل


----------



## صابر عبد الرازق (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء التحميل على رابط اخر


----------



## Ahmed Adel (18 نوفمبر 2009)

يمكن تجربة هذا الرابط .. أقوم بالتحميل منه الآن:
http://www.4shared.com/get/48496886/7a1cc3d6/Primavera_Project_Planner_3.html


----------



## mgazya (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## aralibra (4 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks a lot


----------



## mgazya (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر


----------



## زى الهوا (13 ديسمبر 2009)

:68:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## gharib belal (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل.ارجو رفع البرنامج مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل حمدان (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## abead alkushee (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اين هو البرنامج


----------



## احمد_سلوم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير_​


----------



## hardyheart (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي فقد كنت في أمس الحاجة للبرنامج الرابط الثاني يعمل.


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (1 يناير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## قطباوي (2 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shemo (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن وضع الرابط مرة أخرى حيث أن الرابط لا يعمل وأنا في حاجة شديدة لهذا البرنامج
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmed15 (27 يناير 2010)

shemo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل يمكن وضع الرابط مرة أخرى حيث أن الرابط لا يعمل وأنا في حاجة شديدة لهذا البرنامج
> ولك جزيل الشكر



هذا رابط جديد أرجو أن تستطيع تحميل البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/209167214/abb2f2cf/Primavera_Project_Planner_3.html

تحياتي


----------



## shemo (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## suhib fathi (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا والجزاء عند الله الخير باذنه
ارجو منكم شرح فكرة التحميل بالتفصيل كلما امكنكم ذلك


----------



## abd11011 (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## waelelgammam (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يعمل للاسف ممكن ترفعه تانى من فضلك والف شكر


----------



## waelelgammam (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو رابط برنامج بريمافيرا وشكرا


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## وحيد البيه (22 فبراير 2010)

mashkoooooooooooooooooor


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكرا جزيلا على المشاركة الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الرابط الاخير يعمل شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## homs_up (4 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## sakkr (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حازم السعيدي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*حازم السعيدي*

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## شرعب السلام (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:75:مشكور ياسيدي[


----------



## MSHOEIB (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## alladid (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المهندسه هديل (4 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الربط لا يعمل
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود احمد سمير (23 مارس 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حنان زكارنة (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكور لكن الرابط لا يعمل
انا بحاجة الى البرنامج الرجاء ممن يملك رابط صالح ينزله رجااااءاً


----------



## muthanna_123 (14 أبريل 2011)

Thanx very much


----------



## عادل الفيصل (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك وفقك الله


----------



## محمد مطر (26 أبريل 2011)

هذا الرابط يعمل
http://www.4shared.com/get/mpSUfB9W/Primavera_Project_Planner_3.html


----------



## amefight (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا الرابط الاخير يعمل وعن تجربة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مايو 2011)

نشكركم جميعا على هذا العطاء و التواصل مع الزملاء


----------



## خالد قريسو (5 يونيو 2012)

شكوووووور تسعه شهووووووور


----------



## medoarab (15 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## abdelhameid (17 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

